# A word of advice....



## Ex-Dragoon (10 Jan 2006)

The CF is not like a video game kids, its real life. Just because you get issued with an MP5 with a suppressor, don't think for one instant as soon as you sign up you will ever see these things. Start using your heads, you are not becoming a character in Counterstrike, you are becoming a soldier in the CF for Canada. You do not get your choice of weapons, you don't always get a pistol(some people will go through their career never firing one), some of you may eventually get in with the CSOR and maybe even JTF2, although I would not count on it. Go in and join with an open mind, but don't expect it to be like in the movies, in any books you have read or any game you have played, its real life and life has a habit of not doing exactly as you envision.


----------



## CallOfDuty (11 Jan 2006)

Thank you for the post Ex.   I hope you don't mind if I add a little bit more to your thoughts.  I am all for the young guys here getting hyped up about getting into the army and the combat arms and whatnot, but I wonder ( especially with the 17-21 or so age group), if these guys are thinking about EVERYTHING.
    Yes its a cool job....the weapons are cool...the uniforms are badass....your fellow soldiers will be your best friends for life.  You will be a better person for serving your country, you will be stronger, pysically, mentally.   BUT..............remember guys, no matter how well you are trained and how good your team is...................things sometimes go wrong.  You will be going to different countries and different places where people will want to kill you.  I have read alot of books about Canada and its military and there are many instances where men have gone away( not only during WW2) on tour and have not come home...or if they come home, they have been shot, or have legs blown off or sick....and are never the same afterwards.   
   I'm proud of our soldiers and am thankful that there are men like them that are willing to do what they do for us..............but I guess all I'm saying is that make sure you think through everything, good and bad, before you jump into the life.
  On that happy note
Cheers all
Steve


----------



## elminister (11 Jan 2006)

This is just to add my few cents.

Most of us babies before going off to any post-secondary institution did our research, we visited campuses, ask people that have experienced life there, we search the net and we consider all our options before applying. It's the way you must approach military life especially the Regular Force because once you sign the dotted line yo can't just switch. All I'm saying is think about it and when you have spent quality time thinking, make a decision and live the consequences. To all who choose to step out of the fantasy life and pick the green, blue or white (depending on the time of year) pill stick with it.

Cheers


----------



## Dog (11 Jan 2006)

I think this post is unnecessary.

For the "kids" who are of age to join, it is highly unlikely they are complete idiots who are unable to comprehend that "Hey it's NOT like the video games." I know that there are Nintendoninjasnipers out there, but most "kids" who are taking a long, hard serious look at a career in the CF aren't so ignorant. The ones that are will be dealt with, and will not be convinced by anything other than the experience itself.

Out.


----------



## George Wallace (11 Jan 2006)

Dog

If only that were true.  In a perfect world it would be.  Unfortunately we have seen many come to this site who should read this post and be informed of what this site is all about.  Thankfully their numbers are few and far between, but periodically one does grace this site with their misconceptions.  A little "preventive medicine" doesn't hurt.


----------



## Kal (11 Jan 2006)

Dog said:
			
		

> I think this post is unnecessary.
> 
> For the "kids" who are of age to join, it is highly unlikely they are complete idiots who are unable to comprehend that "Hey it's NOT like the video games." I know that there are Nintendoninjasnipers out there, but most "kids" who are taking a long, hard serious look at a career in the CF aren't so ignorant. The ones that are will be dealt with, and will not be convinced by anything other than the experience itself.
> 
> Out.



Unnecessary?  I don't think so.  Most potential recruits usually have their head on straight, but for the ones that don't, this is who the post is for.  If this post can shake some sense into the heads of even one percent of the fantasy soldiers then it isn't in vain and is not unnecessary.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (11 Jan 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> Unnecessary?  I don't think so.  Most potential recruits usually have their head on straight, but for the ones that don't, this is who the post is for.  If this post can shake some sense into the heads of even one percent of the fantasy soldiers then it isn't in vain and is not unnecessary.



Exactly the intent...


----------



## Journeyman (11 Jan 2006)

CallOfDuty said:
			
		

> ..............but I guess all I'm saying is that make sure you think through everything, good and bad, before you jump into the life.



I think in many cases, I think I'd advise the complete opposite. Test the waters with BOTH feet. Moderation is for monks. To enjoy life, take big bites.

You see, a whole bunch of life can pass you by while you're thinking things through, or figuring out the compound interest on whether to take a Spec 1 or Spec 2 pay-field job based on the pay scales rather than on what you want to do.....or try doing (not everyone succeeds, and all kinds of adventures can be had, even if you're failing spectacularly! [Just don't whine about it] )

If you find the life isn't for you, the 3 or 5 year experience will likely improve most resumes over your peers who flipped burgers while making their career choices. Besides, if you stay in, but your initial choice wasn't quite right, it keeps BPSOs employed as you keep remustering   ;D


----------



## CallOfDuty (12 Jan 2006)

ahhh very true Journeyman, very true.    
     I wish I would have just jumped in ten years ago, instead of just joining now!!!
  Cheers
Steve


----------



## Journeyman (13 Jan 2006)

It's even better, years on, when you can tell people you started collecting a pension at 38 (because I stayed the extra year after 20). It's not enough to live on, but it's a magnificent buffer. I've acquired some interesting "boy scout" badges, scars, and war stories (some of which may even be true     ), while I'm still young enough to kick off another career, as well as share some of that military experience within the Reserves (which also supplements the beer funds).

I don't regret a day of the 25,000-odd days I've got here.


----------



## spartan031 (16 Jan 2006)

Yeah also be be very careful of what you say and do during basic training.

Just about anything and everything I did during basic mysteriously made its way back to the instructors by way of a "little birdie" that told some interesting stories about me.

Its fun when the instructors are flipping your bed over and throwing your stuff around threatening to do this and that to you or they are gonna throw you in jail blah blah blah but its not so fun at your PRB when they tell you your outta here.


----------



## FastEddy (16 Jan 2006)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> It's even better, years on, when you can tell people you started collecting a pension at 38 (because I stayed the extra year after 20). It's not enough to live on, but it's a magnificent buffer. I've acquired some interesting "boy scout" badges, scars, and war stories (some of which may even be true     ), while I'm still young enough to kick off another career, as well as share some of that military experience within the Reserves (which also supplements the beer funds).
> 
> I don't regret a day of the 25,000-odd days I've got here.




Of not regetting what ? for 68.4 years.


----------



## Journeyman (17 Jan 2006)

FastEddy said:
			
		

> Of not regetting what ? for 68.4 years.



As a ball-park figure, a Canadian can expect to live (very roughly - - no thread nit-picking required) 25,000 days.

We are always exposed to good things & bad in our lives. I've spent most of my life in the military - - army/air force/(35 training days with the swabbies   ), RegF/Res, east/west/north/foreign. The balance, so far, is weighing very heavily towards this having been an awesome life. The military experience continues shaping who/what I've become, and I'm pretty happy with that (no, my ex-wife does NOT get a vote on this one)

I really didn't mean anything too serious or philosophical. Just suggesting people jump in and enjoy whatever life is throwing at them. I have been, and my life rocks! Again, moderation is for monks!


----------



## FastEddy (29 Jan 2006)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> It's even better, years on, when you can tell people you started collecting a pension at 38 (because I stayed the extra year after 20). It's not enough to live on, but it's a magnificent buffer. I've acquired some interesting "boy scout" badges, scars, and war stories (some of which may even be true     ), while I'm still young enough to kick off another career, as well as share some of that military experience within the Reserves (which also supplements the beer funds).
> 
> I don't regret a day of the 25,000-odd days I've got here.




In reply to Journeyman 16th. Jan. also.

My intention was not to "nit pick", but to acquire clarification of your statement of "I don't regret a day of the
25.000-odd days I've got here". There are a number of inferences that could be made.

1. Were you referring to Military Service.

2. The life expectancy you wish to obtain.

3. The average life expectancy of a average Canadian male.

4. Your present age.

Also, does your Adventurous, Carefree and Abandonment of life and take and try what ever life throws at you  include Alcohol, Drugs or any of the many other vices or misadventures that are out there plaguing our youth
and readily available.

Even though your suggested life style did not suggest any of the above, it seems slightly irregular for a Commissioned Officer (present or past) to suggest, "just take what ever life throws at you".


----------



## Journeyman (29 Jan 2006)

FastEddy said:
			
		

> Also, does your Adventurous, Carefree and Abandonment of life and take and try what ever life throws at you  include Alcohol, Drugs or any of the many other vices or misadventures that are out there plaguing our youth
> and readily available.
> Even though your suggested life style did not suggest any of the above, it seems slightly irregular for a Commissioned Officer (present or past) to suggest, "just take what ever life throws at you".



I think you're possibly taking this thread way more seriously than it deserves.

I seldom advocate, nor preach against, other peoples' vices.

I'm not sure how my having been commissioned relates to my suggestion that people enjoy life.  (<-- this is rhetorical. I don't really need any explanation or additional conversation on this topic)


----------

